# Can you build an Acrosport?



## monerai (Feb 19, 2011)

Deciding to build?

Building but getting overwhelmed?

Take this easy test to see if you have "The Right Stuff" to build a plane.

This links to the test posted on my website - all the scenarios are true (well, maybe - my wife has never had a "foo-foo" dog.)

Enjoy *The Right Stuff? *



*Edited by: monerai *


----------

